# PG-PG Kopplung zwischen PG685 und PC möglich?



## Guennie1568 (9 März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich auch kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Günter Müller und ich arbeite in einem Betonwerk als Betriebselektriker.

Und jetzt zu meinem Problem/Frage: Ist es möglich, ein altes PC 685 mit STEP5 V 3.2 mit einem modernen PC via AS511 und COM1 miteinander zu verbinden um die auf dem PG befindlichen PCPM Programmdateien zu sichern?
Auf dem PC ist STEP5 V 7.2 installiert, welches unter WinXP SP2 läuft.

Gibt es dafür ein passendes Kopplungskabel zu kaufen oder noch besser, kann man das auch selbst herstellen?

Sie würden mir wirklich sehr helfen, wenn da was zu machen wäre.

LG
Guennie1568


----------



## HaDi (10 März 2009)

Gegenvorschlag:
Besorg dir ein 5 1/4"-Diskettenlaufwerk (oder nimm einen PC mit einem solchen Laufwerk) und kopier dir die Daten mit den PTOOLS (C:\STEP5\S5_SYS\S5_INST) rüber.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2009)

Ein kleine anmerkung:
Die PTOOLS funzt nur unter 'echten' DOS.
Ein DOS-box in Windows XP funzt nicht, auch nicht in 'Compatibility mode'.

Ich kenne ein Person das die 5¼" Disketten umwandeln kannst.
Kostet nur 1 Pfund pro diskette with a minimum of 15 Pfund.
Billiger kannst Du es nicht selbst machen.

Mike Dyble, Control System Specialist
Kindleview Ltd.
23 Scarsea Way
Bempton
Bridlington
YO15 1HT
mmd1957@gmx.com


----------



## HaDi (10 März 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ein kleine anmerkung:
> Die PTOOLS funzt nur unter 'echten' DOS.
> Ein DOS-box in Windows XP funzt nicht, auch nicht in 'Compatibility mode'.


Hm, bei mir geht das ...
Was mach ich falsch ?

Man könnte ja auch eine DOS/Win95/Win98-Bootdiskette benutzen, FAT/FAT32-Partition vorausgesetzt.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir geht das ...
> Was mach ich falsch ?


Keine Ahnung. Bei mir geht das nicht.

Hmm.. 
Damals wollte ich 3½" Disketten konvertieren. Und ich hatte ain USB-Floppylaufwerk angeschlossen. Das war vielleicht der Grund. Vielleicht geht es mit ein ATA Laufwerk.


----------



## Guennie1568 (10 März 2009)

Erstmal DANKE für die vielen Antworten und Tipps 

Könnte ich das DOS einer virtuellen Maschine benutzen? Also VMWare installieren oder SUNs xVM und da drauf dann z.B. Win 95 oder 98 installieren?
Oder noch besser, ich installiere gleich das komplette STEP5 3.2 (auf virtuellem PCPM Laufwerk) drauf?

Andere Frage: Muss es ein spezielles 5¼" Laufwerk sein oder geht auch eines aus einem PG685? Davon hätte ich nämlich noch welche (defektes PG).


----------



## HaDi (11 März 2009)

Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Könnte ich das DOS einer virtuellen Maschine benutzen? Also VMWare installieren oder SUNs xVM und da drauf dann z.B. Win 95 oder 98 installieren?


Du musst es ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Wie gesagt, bei mir funktionieren die PTOOLS unter XP (FieldPG M, XP prof. SP2). UInd falls nicht genügt doch eine DOS/Win95/Win98 Startdiskette, du willst doch nur ein paar MB rüberziehen.


Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Muss es ein spezielles 5¼" Laufwerk sein oder geht auch eines aus einem PG685? Davon hätte ich nämlich noch welche (defektes PG).


Ob das PG685-Laufwerk geht, weiß ich nicht, aber z.B. dieses müsste gehen.
Hast du denn nicht noch einen alten PC rumstehen ? Als Betriebselektriker bist du doch Jäger und Sammler ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (11 März 2009)

In der Arbeit haben wir keine Desktop-PCs mehr, und wenn, dann nur geleaste.
Ich habe aber zuhause 3 PCs, mit einem davon tippe ich gerade. Auf dem 2ten ist ebenfalls Vista drauf und da geht STEP5 nimmer. Den 3tten hab ich extra für solche Notfälle gestern zusammengeschustert. Da würde ich dann das Laufwerk reinpacken und dann alles soweit zusammen laden.

Könnte ich mir nicht einiges an Ladearbeit sparen, wenn ich zumindest die ganzen Bausteine von den CPUs sichere, also die ganzen S5Ds von dort hole?
Noch was anderes. Wenn ich mir so erin Laufwerk zulege, wie werden dann die Disketten formatiert? 1,2MB oder 360kB


----------



## HaDi (11 März 2009)

Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir nicht einiges an Ladearbeit sparen, wenn ich zumindest die ganzen Bausteine von den CPUs sichere, also die ganzen S5Ds von dort hole?


Wenn du das machst sind alle Kommentare zum Teufel. Die Symbolikdatei (@@@@@@Z0.SEQ) musst/solltest du sowieso rüberholen, da kannst du auch gleich die Programmdatei (@@@@@@ST.S5D) mitnehmen.


Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes. Wenn ich mir so erin Laufwerk zulege, wie werden dann die Disketten formatiert? 1,2MB oder 360kB


Die Diskette wird im PG685 unter P/CPM formatiert (720kB, glaub ich) und auf deinem PC greifen dann die PTOOLS (hier insbesondere PCOPY) auf diese Diskette zu.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (11 März 2009)

Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich meinte, wie muss ich das im PC BIOS einstellen?, damit es auch erkannt wird?
 Dort ist nämlich ein 720kB Laufwerk 3.5" groß (genauso wie beim Amiga übrigens )


----------



## HaDi (11 März 2009)

Also, im PC-BIOS kann man üblicherweise bei 5,25"-Laufwerken zwischen 360kB und 1,2MB auswählen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (12 März 2009)

So.
Ich hab jetzt mal das Diskettenlaufwerk eines alten PG685 an den PC angeschlossen und es wurde nach der BIOS-Umstellung auf 1,2MB als 5¼ Zoll Laufwerk erkannt. Es handelt sich hier um ein *TEAC FD-55FV-13-U*, welches in den PGs seinerzeit (glaub ich) üblich war.
Und um jetzt mal einige Disketten zu testen hab ich mal ein paar alte Disks aus unserem Archiv genommen und wollte die auslesen, aber mit "PDIR" und Laufwerksangabe wird irgendwie nicht auf das Laufwerk zugegriffen. Das Laufwerk dreht sich nicht, nur die Daten-LED leuchtet dauerhaft, bis die Meldung erscheint, dass das Diskettenformat unbekannt ist.
Ich kann aber weder mit den PTOOLS noch mit Win auf die Disketten zugreifen.

Normalerweise ist es doch so, das wenn ich nur auf das Laufwerk A: wechsle, das Diskettenlaufwerk schon anfängt, sich zu drehen wenn eine Diskette eingelegt ist. Im INet hab ich einige spect zu dem Teil gefunden.
Es handelt sich hier um ein 720kB Laufwerk. Ob das was damit zutun hat?
Brauche ich möglicherweise doch ein anderes Laufwerk?


----------



## JoeJo (13 März 2009)

Hallo,
stell im Bios deines PC's 1,2 ein und formartiere auf keinem Fall die Disketten in deinem PC nur im PG 685. Sonst hat das PG lese und schreibprobleme.
Guß
Joe


----------



## Guennie1568 (21 März 2009)

*5¼ Zoll Disketenlaufwerk besorgt*

So, 
Jetzt hab ich mir mal ein 5¼ Zoll Laufwerk besorgt. Es handelt sich um ein TEAK FD-55GFR-149-U, welches ich in den Kopier-PC installiert habe und auch ansprechnar zu sein scheint.
Ich kann aber mit PDIR den Inhalt der Disketten nicht auslesen, denke aber schon, dass ich die Parameter richtig eingegeben habe:
*[Laufwerk:....]PDIR.EXE 0B:
*Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Disketten nicht beschädigt sind. Sonst muss ich die Disketten nochmals formatieren und dann sämtliche Programm-relevante Daten darauf sichern.

Falls meinbe alten Disketten defekt sein sollten, kann man noch welche neue käuflich erwerben (ausser bei ebay halt)?

Guennie


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Hallo Guennie1568,

hast Du es auch mal mit der BIOS-Einstellung 360k versucht?

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (21 März 2009)

Kann ich versuchen, nur wird es wahrscheinlich nichts bringen, da es sich bei dem LW um ein 1,2MB Laufwerk handelt. Bei 360k wird wohl das Laufwerk nicht mehr erkannt werden. Es gibt mir ein "Floppy Disk fail (40)" aus, wie ich gerade eben sehe.

Mann Mann. Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig, ein paar einfache S5D Dateien auf ein anderes Medium zu sichern? *nerv*


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war es so, dass ein 1,2MB-Laufwerk auch die Betriebsart 360kB beherschte.

Das PG685 hatte m. E. ebenfalls ein 360kB-Laufwerk.

Deshalb mein Post.

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (21 März 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Unser PG 685 in der Firma hat ein "TEAK FD-55FR", welches ein 720k Laufwerk ist. Dieses Laufwerk hatte ich einmal zu Testzwecken an den PC gehangen und es wurde ebenfalls nicht als 360k Laufwerk erkannt - nur bei der 1,2MB Einstellung startete der PC durch.
Ein 1,2MB Laufwerk kann allerdings 360kB Disketten lesen, aber nicht beschreiben und formatieren
.


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Entschuldige - dann hatte ich das verkehrt in Erinnerung.

Evtl. ist die von Dir Eingangs erwähnte PG-Kopplung doch die bessere Alternative.

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (21 März 2009)

Und genau DA liegt ja der Hund begraben.
Meine Eingangsfrage lautete ja, ob es ein Kabel für so eine PG-PG Kopplung gibt und ob man so eines u.U. auch selber bauen kann. Doch darauf hat mir bis jetzt niemand eine Antwort gegeben. Nur ausweichende Sachen wie Disketten auf dem PC auslesen etc...
Darum hab ich mir ja das TEAC FD-55GFR besorgt, mit dem ich jetzt allerdings die Disketten auch nicht auslesen kann mit den PTools.
Vielleicht kann ich ja DOCH das im PG befindliche FD 55FR benutzen in Verbindung mit einem 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk und der richtigen Jumperstellung


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

http://www.fh-gelsenkirchen.de/fb01...ungstechnik/Praktikumsunterlagen/hilfsblt.pdf

http://www.s5-treff.de/Downloads/PG740P_d.pdf

Demnach ist eine Kopplung über die AG-Schnittstelle (TTY) möglich.

Das Kabel muss auf der einen Seite aktiv und der anderen passiv beschaltet sein.

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (21 März 2009)

Das ist jetzt schon einmal nicht schlecht. Ich habe nur kein PG740 und will mir deswegen auch keines zulegen. Ich will die Daten des PG685 auf einen normalen handelsüblichen PC bekommen, auf dem STEP5 Version 7.2 installiert ist, welches unter WinXP SP2 läuft. Auf dem PG ist STEP5 Version 3.2 installiert und das läuft auf PCPM/86.
Diese beiden Geräte will ich verbinden um so die Daten des PG auf dem PC zu sichern, die PCPM Daten auf MS DOS konvertieren und dann auf CD zu brennen. Und das will ich verdammt nochmal irgendwie schaffen.


----------



## ksb (21 März 2009)

Habt Ihr im Betrieb auch kein PG740?

Um TTY auf RS-232 umzusetzen, benötigst Du ein relativ einfach aufzubauendes Interface. Es gibt hier im Forum einige Links.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=116798

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (21 März 2009)

Unser Equipment in der Firma stammt noch aus der Steinzeit und so ist es auch mit dem Werkzeug. So etwas wie ein PG740 Mit Pentium 2 oder 3 gibt es da nicht. Wenn wir nämlich eines hätten, dann bräuchte ich hier nicht soviele Fragen stellen, denn dann würde ich einfach die Daten direkt konvertieren und auf CD oder 3,5 Zoll Diskette kopieren und dann auf dem PC auf CD brennen.

Aber wie bereits erwähnt haben wir kein PG740. Ich habe nur 3 PG685 und einen PC. 
Ich habe aber ein Adapterkabel, mit dem ich den PC an die CPU anschließen kann. Auch habe ich mir ein Kabel gebaut, mit dem ich zwei PG685 via PG-PG Kopplung verbinden kann. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, ob ich mit diesen Kabeln auch beim PC etwas anfangen kann. Ist es z.B. möglich, diese Kabel so zu verbinden, dass ich sie für eine PG-PG Kopplung nutzen kann? Die PG-AS Schnittstelle ist eine 25-poolige D-SUB Schnittstelle und am PC habe ich nur 2 9-poolige COM Schnittstellen. Wie kann ich jetzt diese beiden Schnittstellen so verbinden, dass ich eine Datenübertragung zustande bekomme???


----------



## ksb (22 März 2009)

Hallo Guennie1568,

einfacher könnte es sein, PG und PC über RS232 (liegt auch auf der AG-Schnittstelle des PG) zu verbinden und die paar Dateien über PCIN zu kopieren.....



> Ich habe aber ein Adapterkabel, mit dem ich den PC an die CPU anschließen kann.


Ist dies ein Siemens-Konverter-Kabel (6ES5734-1BD20) mit 15-poligem Sub-D auf der AG-Seite und 25-p-Sub-D mit angebauter Elekronik?

Wenn ja, benötigt dieser 5,2V aus dem AG, damit er funktioniert.

Um den Konverter ohne AG benutzen zu können, wird ein 5V-Netzteil benötigt.



> Auch habe ich mir ein Kabel gebaut, mit dem ich zwei PG685 via PG-PG Kopplung verbinden kann.


Dieses Kabel könntest Du verwenden, indem Du die aktive Seite an das PG steckst und auf die passive Seite einen Adapter zum 15-p-Siemens-Konverter baust, an den zusätzlich noch 5V angeschlossen werden müssen. 

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (22 März 2009)

ksb schrieb:


> Hallo Guennie1568,
> 
> einfacher könnte es sein, PG und PC über RS232 (liegt auch auf der AG-Schnittstelle des PG) zu verbinden und die paar Dateien über PCIN zu kopieren.....


 Soweit ich weiß gibt es an dem PG 685 auch eine normale serielle Schnittstelle (V24). Meinst Du die? Wenn ja, wie müsste dann das Kabel zum PC COM1 aussehen?
Und wo gibt es PCIN? In der STEP5 Software steht darin nichts. Ist es vielleicht möglich, z.B. einen normalen Dateimanager zur Datenübertragung zu nutzen? Wie z.B. den Norton Commander oder den Free Comander?



ksb schrieb:


> Ist dies ein Siemens-Konverter-Kabel (6ES5734-1BD20) mit 15-poligem Sub-D auf der AG-Seite und 25-p-Sub-D mit angebauter Elekronik?


Auf der PC-Seite hat es einen 9-poligen D-SUB und die Elektronik ist zwischen den Steckern in einem kleinen Kästchen eingebaut. Ist kein Original 



ksb schrieb:


> Wenn ja, benötigt dieser 5,2V aus dem AG, damit er funktioniert.
> 
> Um den Konverter ohne AG benutzen zu können, wird ein 5V-Netzteil benötigt.


Dann muss ich mir noch raus suchen, auf welchen Pins das Netzteil angeschlossen werden muss. Wird schon im Handbuch des PGs oder in der Beschreibung des Kabels was drinnen stehen.




ksb schrieb:


> Dieses Kabel könntest Du verwenden, indem Du die aktive Seite an das PG steckst und auf die passive Seite einen Adapter zum 15-p-Siemens-Konverter baust, an den zusätzlich noch 5V angeschlossen werden müssen.
> 
> Gruss KSB


Für das Kopplungskabel noch ein extra Netzteil?


----------



## ksb (22 März 2009)

Hallo Guennie1568,

selbstverständlich auch die 9-polige Buchse des PG - Du benötigst dann ein Null-Modem-Kabel (Im einfachsten Fall nur Pin 2 und Pin 3 über Kreuz).

PGIN und PCIN werden üblicherweise zur Datenübertragung an und von Sinumerik CNC verwendet und sind oft auf PGs drauf - hast Du schon gesucht?

Norton und Konsorten laufen nur auf dem PC nicht aber unter PCPM86.

Nein, nur ein Netzteil für den Konverter - wenn der schon eins hat (z. B. Köster-Box), brauchst Du keins mehr.....

Übrigens gibt es von dem TEAC-Laufwerk einige Varianten, von denen wohl nur die 360k und 1,2M überhaupt an einem PC funktionieren. 

Und die haben noch einige Jumper, die evtl. nicht richtig stehen könnten: http://www.teac.com/DSPD/pdf/5fd0050a.pdf

Gruss KSB


----------



## Guennie1568 (22 März 2009)

Das Dokument mit den Jumperstellungen hab ich schon runter geladen, bin daraus aber auch nicht unbedingt schlau geworden. Aber wie gesagt, das Diskettenlaufwerk wird ja angesprochen am PC. Nur verträgt es möglicherweise die DD-Disketten nicht, die aus einem TEAC FD-55FR stammen, welches sie im CPM Format formatiert hat und folglich bestenfalls 720kB an Daten aufnehmen können. Dieses 720kB Laufwerk hatte ich auch schon einmal in dem PC drinnen, nur eben als Single an A:. Möglicherweise hätte ich besser daran getan, es als Laufwerk B: zusammen mit meinem 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk zu betreiben. Dann hätte es vielleicht sogar funktioniert.
Das werde ich dann noch morgen versuchen nach der Arbeit.


----------



## jabba (22 März 2009)

Die Daten könnten wie obe über eine Serielle Verbindung übertragen werden.
Unter CPM sollte aber Hardwarehandshake verwendet werden, nur TxD und rxD reichen nicht. (Bei Bedraf könnte ich die belegung nachliefer, findet man aber im I-Net)

Am PC würde ma die Daten z.B. mit Hyperterm abholen.
Am CPM Rechner kann man die Dateien mit dem Kommando PIP senden
Pip ? oder Pip /? gab eine Hilfe aus
Dort dann die Parameter und die Erweiterung Binär einstellen (Auch in Hyperterm)

Die Laufwerke aus dem Siemens PG's liefen nie ohne Probleme in allen anderen Rechnern. Es gab mal ein Tool, wo man mit DOS booten konnte , und das CPM Laufwerk lesen konnte, komme aber im Moment nicht dazu das zu suchen. Vieleicht hat das einer im netz, damit habe ich damals alle Daten gesichert.

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber man konnte glaube ich mit einem Dos-System auf die Platte zugreifen, dh. mit DOS booten wo ein Lap-Link drauf ist und übertragen.


----------



## HaDi (23 März 2009)

Wenn du meinst, dass es per Kabel einfacher ist, bitte schön, hier wäre eine Variante:


> Kabelbelegung
> PG685 -------- PC
> 
> 11 -------------- 2
> ...


Das Kabel am PG auf die Druckerschnittstelle stecken und auf dem PC ein Terminalprogramm starten, das in der Lage ist, Daten ohne Veränderung von der Schnittstelle direkt in eine Datei zu schreiben (ich benutze dafür PCIN).
Die Schnittstelle stellst du auf 9600,n,8,1 ein und auf PG-Seite gibst du dann z.B.

```
PIP LST:=123456ST.S5D[O]
```
ein.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (23 März 2009)

HaDi, wenn das so funzt, dann bist du mein Held 
Nur noch eine Frage dazu. Wenn ich beim PG die Druckerschnittstelle nehme, dann brauche ich die doch auch am PC, oder?
Ausserdem komme ich jetzt nicht so ganz mit deiner Symbolik klar.
Pin 11 der PG Druckerseite an Pin 2 von PC und
Pin 5 vom PG an Pin 3 vom PC - auch klar, aber
was hat es mit


> 02 -I------------ 5
> 03 -I
> 04 -I
> 17 -I
> ...



auf sich? Wofür stehen die ganzen "I"s und die untertschiedlichen Bindestriche?
Auch wenn diese Frage jetzt etwas albern klingt würde ich das doch ganz gerne wissen


----------



## HaDi (23 März 2009)

Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Frage dazu. Wenn ich beim PG die Druckerschnittstelle nehme, dann brauche ich die doch auch am PC, oder?


Nein, das ist einen serielle Schnittstelle und du must am PC auf COM1 oder COM2 gehen (die Pinbelegung ist ja für 9pol.).


Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Wofür stehen die ganzen "I"s und die untertschiedlichen Bindestriche?


Das sollen "Brücken" sein, also auf PG-Seite 2-3-4-17 gebrückt und dann auf 5 am PC, Brücke von 9 auf 13 am PG und Brücke von 7 auf 8 am PC.
Die weißen Bindestriche dienen nur als Ersatz für Leerzeichen, weil die nicht angenommen werden, beim MSIE sieht man die nicht, aber hier zu Hause mit Firefox kann ich sie auch sehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (23 März 2009)

----------


----------



## Guennie1568 (23 März 2009)

*vordenkopfhauend* Achja stimmt! Bei dem Anschlußkabel von PG zum AG musste ich ja auch die Brücke 2,3,4,17 machen. 
Und das zu verwendende Programm, ist das zufällig "WinPCIN", welches im Paket SinuCom integriert ist? Das sagt zumindest Google/Siemens-Support.

Edit:| Ich glaube, du meinst das DOS Programm PCIN Version 4.2 (was ich gefunden habe)


----------



## HaDi (23 März 2009)

Ich benutze entweder dieses PCIN (zum Download muss man wohl registriert sein) unter DOS/Win98 oder SinuCOM PCIN unter XP (das kostet Geld).
Zum Übertragen von Textdateien (z.B. die @@@@@@Z0.SEQ) genügt aber schon HyperTerminal. Dazu einfach eine Verbindung über COM1 mit den genannten Einstellungen einrichten und dann "Textdatei empfangen".

Grüße von HaDi
[edit]
Das PCIN4.2 sollte funktionieren, in der Richtung, die du brauchst (zum PC), geht das sogar unter XP. Wichtig ist die Einstellung "Bindatei EIN".
[/edit]


----------



## Guennie1568 (23 März 2009)

Das von dir genannte PCIN ist dasselbe wie ich in Netz gefunden habe, nur eine höhere Version. Im Forum wird von 4.43 gesprochen und ich habe 4.2 gefunden. Die tuts auch.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich eine andere Version benötige, weil ich noch über eine Win98 Startdiskette verfüge. Das müsste reichen.

Edit:
Ähm, was ich noch fragen wollte. Muss ich dabei jede Datei einzeln übertragen, oder kann ich das auch irgendwie zusammenfassen?
Also z.B. Dateiname*.* um damit alle Dateien eines Projektes zusammen zu übertragen (bei PCIN)


----------



## HaDi (24 März 2009)

Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Ähm, was ich noch fragen wollte. Muss ich dabei jede Datei einzeln übertragen, oder kann ich das auch irgendwie zusammenfassen?
> Also z.B. Dateiname*.* um damit alle Dateien eines Projektes zusammen zu übertragen (bei PCIN)


Auf PG-Seite geht das wohl, aber PCIN kennt ja nicht die Dateinamen der gesendeten Daten -> einzeln übertragen und immer den Empfänger (PC) zuerst starten.
Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt, warum ich die Diskettenvariante eleganter finde.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (27 März 2009)

So,

Kabel ist gebaut und scheint auch zu funktionieren. Allerdings klappt das so nur mit den Symbolikdateien **Z0.SEQ*.
Alle anderen Dateien wie z.B. die Programmdateien **ST.S5D *sind am Zielrechner nur noch 1kB groß, was ja so gar nicht stimmen kann.
Was könnte ich da falsch in PCIN eingestellt haben, oder gibt es da einen besonderen Trick beim PIP-Kommando? Der Userbereich wirds nicht sein, denn ich habe es sowohl mit als auch ohne versucht.

Guennie


----------



## ksb (28 März 2009)

Hallo Guennie,

wichtig ist, dass Du bei PGIN 8 Datenbit (nicht 7) eingestellt hast. Sonst funktioniert nur die Übertragung von ASCII-Datein, nicht aber die von Binärdaten. Neuere PCIN-Versionen haben auch die Einstellung "Binärdatei". 

Gruss KSB


----------



## HaDi (28 März 2009)

Ich mach das so:


> Einstellungen PCIN:
> COM NUMMER 1
> BAUDRATE 9600
> PARITÄT KEINE
> ...


Im PCIN dann DATEN_EIN und den Dateinamen der zu übertragenden Datei eingeben, z.B. 123456ST.S5D.
Jetzt wartet PCIN auf Daten.
Dann am PG685 PIP LST:=123456ST.S5D[O] eingeben. Das


> [O]


ist da von entscheidender Bedeutung !!!
Nun sollte nach einem kurzen Moment die Anzeige der empfangenen Bytes im PCIN hochzählen.
Du musste jetzt geduldig abwarten, bis am PG die Eingabeaufforderung wieder ansteht, je nach Größe der Datei kanns die eine oder andere Gedenksekunde geben.
Wenn das geschehen ist, kannst du im PCIN mit der ESC-Taste die Übertragung abbrechen und das Speichern mit "j" bestätigen -> fertig.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (28 März 2009)

Also ich scheine da irgend etwas falsch zu machen, denn eine Übertragung von allen Dateien außer der Symbolikdatei klappt irgendwie nicht.
Die *.S5D Datei ist am PG z.B. 264kB groß und wenn ich sie zum PC schicke, dann hat sie nur noch weniger als 1 kB Größe. und bei PCIN lese ich dann immer 


> <ETX>


und "Dateiübertragung beendet". Da stimmt doch was nicht!
Manchmal bekomme ich von PCIN die Meldung, dass die Bautrate am NC nicht korrekt wäre. Wie stelle ich das denn um? Mal abgesehen davon, dass man an dem PG ohne Systemdiskette sogut wie garnichts einstellen kann.


----------



## HaDi (28 März 2009)

Hast du im PCIN unter V24_INI auch ETX AUS eingestellt ?
Die Baudrate kannst du nicht verstellen, es sei denn, du willst löten (2-3-4-17).
Die Schnittstelle stellt man unter P/CPM, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, mit dem DEVICE-Befehl ein, einfach mal HELP DEVICE eingeben, vielleicht gibts da noch was (Stopbits, Datenbits).
Ansonsten bist du herzlich eingeladen, hierher zu kommen und es dir anzusehen ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (28 März 2009)

HaDi,

Du bist mein Held! *dichsymbolischumarmt*
Ich habe alle Dateien sichern können und bin gerade dabei, sie alm Notebook anzuzeigen, ob auch alles da ist und so funktioniert, wie es soll. Und bis jetzt schaut es gut aus.

Betreffend deiner Einladung, nach Fritzlar zu kommen:
Das muss ich leider dankend ablehnen :-D
Dafür ist mir der Weg zu weit, da ich in Bayern (nähe Nürnberg) wohne.
Zu dir wären es wohl um die 800-900 km


----------



## HaDi (28 März 2009)

Na, freut mich doch, wenn die Sache doch noch ein gutes Ende gefunden hat.


Guennie1568 schrieb:


> Dafür ist mir der Weg zu weit, da ich in Bayern (nähe Nürnberg) wohne.
> Zu dir wären es wohl um die 800-900 km


Mir ist ja klar, dass Nordhessen nicht der Nabel der Welt ist, aber so weit ins Eckchen musst du uns auch nicht stellen, mein Routenplaner spricht von ca. 300km 

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Guennie1568 (28 März 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Na, freut mich doch, wenn die Sache doch noch ein gutes Ende gefunden hat.
> 
> Mir ist ja klar, dass Nordhessen nicht der Nabel der Welt ist, aber so weit ins Eckchen musst du uns auch nicht stellen, mein Routenplaner spricht von ca. 300km
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


Oh :-o
Dann hab ich dich ja in die total verkehrte Ecke Deutschlands gesteckt.
Jaja, die Geografie war noch nie meines *g*
ich dachte immer, die Hessen hätten eine 50er PLZ und die 30er gehört nach NRW.


----------



## Guennie1568 (29 März 2009)

So

Nun ists geschafft! *freu*
Ich habe alle Dateien (20 an der Zahl, zusammen kleiner als 1 MB) auf Festplatte und CD gesichert. Ich kann jetzt endlich auf einem modernen PC und STEP5 Version 7.2 unter WinXP SP3 die Programme betrachten und verändern, so wie es sein soll. Was mich allerdings etwas wundert ist, dass ich keine einzige Datei von PCPM-86 nach MS DOS konvertieren musste. Alles war sofort unter STEP5/ST nutz- und editierbar.
HaDi, Du warst mir eine sehr große Hilfe und meiner Firma auch. Wenn mein Elektrikerkapo das erfährt, ist er bestimmt sehr erfreut das zu hören, denn es war ihm immer ein großes Anliegen, die Daten auf modernen POCs nutzen zu können. Unser PG685 war schon alt und war auch schon defekt. Die Daten auf dem PG hatte ich schon lange einmal von dem PG auf ein anderes 685er gesichert, was aber nicht als Dauerlösung zu verstehen war.
Jetzt aber habe ich die Dateien auf CD und kann sie solange archivieren wie ich will. Wenn jetzt einmal die CPUs abstürzen, kann ich die Daten wieder ganz einfach neu einspielen, ohne eines der alten und schweren PGs herum schleppen zu müssen.

DANKE AN ALLE FORUMSHELFER! ! !

ihr seid ein tolles Team 

 Man sollte diesen Thread archivieren, damit auch andere User mit ähnlichen Problemen daraus Nutzen ziehen können. Ich hatte schon über die Suche einen Beitrag gesucht, aber nur fragende gefunden und keine Kösung. Bitte, Forenmaster, archiviere diesen Thread ​


----------

